# Schwetty studio



## Robin Usagani (Jul 4, 2012)

Not ideal but got to start somewhere.  I can use 85mm and get a full body shot with a lot of room no problem.  Wish the walls were darker and the ceiling was taller.  Going to use speedlites for now.  I have 3 right now.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 4, 2012)

It sounds a lot more up-market if you call it "Studio Schwetty".


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 4, 2012)

well, can't do much about the ceiling without much destruction...but you can paint.  Paint those walls my man.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 4, 2012)

My wife already complained about the 8 bolt holes on the wall PLUS 4 mistake holes LOL.  I dont think she will appreciate me painting the walls black.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 4, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> My wife already complained about the 8 bolt holes on the wall PLUS 4 mistake holes LOL.  I dont think she will appreciate me painting the walls black.


Well duh.... don't ask her, just do it!  It's always easier to beg forgiveness than to ask permission!  (Hey guys... pick out the kid who hasn't been married long enough!  )


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 4, 2012)

lol


----------



## ChrisedwardsHT (Jul 4, 2012)

Very nice, simple and clean. Have fun!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 4, 2012)

On serious piece of advice Robin; if you're going to leave that strobe on the floor as a background light, put a box or something over it to protect it or soon you will have only two.  Trust me on this!


----------



## banderson (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm looking to get something set up soon. Just got a new job that pays WAY better than my last one, got a room mate and we should be moving into a new place (that costs less than my current place)  here at the end of august. There's one place I have in mind, that has a finished and unfinished side of the basement and the unfinished side is 17-19 and the only thing in there is a washer and dryer. I plan to turn it into a studio. I'm gonna get some hardwood and backdrops and old furniture and stuff. I'm pumped!!! Lol sorry schwetty. I didn't plan on jacking your thread. 

Anyhow- its sweet. I mean, you can do tons of stuff with a smaller space and it looks like a good start. I'd like to see some pictures when you get some up!


----------



## slackercruster (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks! 

Nice setup schwetty...I'm jealous!


----------



## manaheim (Jul 4, 2012)

Good luck with it.

I actually have a fairly usable space over my garage if I had the motivation to go clean it up, refloor it, put some walls in, etc.


----------



## IByte (Jul 4, 2012)

Schwettylens said:
			
		

> My wife already complained about the 8 bolt holes on the wall PLUS 4 mistake holes LOL.  I dont think she will appreciate me painting the walls black.



Tell her you're doing a an Andy Warhol tribute .


----------



## davisphotos (Jul 4, 2012)

Looks nice. If you can't paint the walls black, you could put curtains up around the walls of the room. The advantage to that would be you could use the white walls to bounce a flash off of if you wanted to use it as a large soft light source.


----------



## Bend The Light (Jul 4, 2012)

I have a small studio space...should I be painting the walls black? They are off-white at the moment. I use a whiote bnackgfround mostly, but the other walls should be black?

BTW - I can't see schwetty's studio image...


----------



## davisphotos (Jul 4, 2012)

Black walls will allow you to more effectively control your light. If you are doing all high key lighting, black walls aren't really required, but for any low key lighting or shooting reflective objects, black or gray walls are ideal.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 4, 2012)

The problem is that this is where the kids play.  If I put curtains, they will pull it lol.  First I need to find hard plywood to put on the floor.  Or maybe get some engineered hardwood and let it float over the carpet.


----------



## Joshonator (Jul 4, 2012)

Lol nice backlight. I'd be worried about someone with high heels impaling it.


----------



## Samerr9 (Jul 4, 2012)

Painting is good but will be perminante. I have another idea and I will do in my home studio soon. You can use black curtains on the walls. Just make the 8 while 12  one on each corner and connect them with a rope and put the curtains. This way you will have white walls when you want and black curtains when you want.

Edit: Sorry guys, i didn't read page two untill now  I just noticed talking about the curtains..


----------



## IByte (Jul 4, 2012)

tirediron said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > My wife already complained about the 8 bolt holes on the wall PLUS 4 mistake holes LOL.  I dont think she will appreciate me painting the walls black.
> ...




I always tell my wife any gear I buy it's for our kids....Husband 3 Wife 0


----------



## matt62485 (Jul 4, 2012)

sweet simple setup man.  im trying to get me a little setup going for fun.  how do you mount your speedlights/umbrella?  i got an monolight/umbrella and a couple cheap yongnou speedlights coming but not sure how to mount speedlights to it if i wana tinker with them


----------



## KmH (Jul 4, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> My wife already complained about the 8 bolt holes on the wall PLUS 4 mistake holes LOL.  I dont think she will appreciate me painting the walls black.


IIRC, for your day job you're an engineer?


----------



## gsgary (Jul 4, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> My wife already complained about the 8 bolt holes on the wall PLUS 4 mistake holes LOL.  I dont think she will appreciate me painting the walls black.



Who pays the bills ? get some balls


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jul 4, 2012)

Nice!

You'll really feel spoiled when you turn on real strobes through good modifiers, and maybe even turn on a  modeling light or two =)


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 4, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > My wife already complained about the 8 bolt holes on the wall PLUS 4 mistake holes LOL.  I dont think she will appreciate me painting the walls black.
> ...



I got some schwetty balls.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 4, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> I got some schwetty balls.



And they're hiding underneath a red dress if memory serves me corectly.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 4, 2012)

My other half has been moaning tonight because all she can smell is Rodinal, stop bath and fixer  i just say tough you know where the door is


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 4, 2012)

Here are the results of my first try!

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/290190-first-studio-shoot.html


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 26, 2012)

Well..  we had a plumbing problem.  Water came out from the floor drain in the unfinished basement and ruined the carpet in my basement/studio.  So now we are putting hardwood (faux) !!!!!  Yay!  Should be installed in a couple of weeks.


----------

